# CPT or HCPCS code needed for Insurance Auth.



## dlcronce@comcast.net (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a client office that is in need of a code to provide to an insurance company for a pre-auth. on a medical ID bracelet. What is the best code to use? I have looked at 99070 and E0700 as possibilities. I do not believe it would be considered DME, but, just not certain as we have never run across this before. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------

